

Ask HN: Cheapest place to sleep in the Bay Area - winter_blue

I&#x27;d like to visit the Bay Area in January, and stay around for three weeks or a month. Does anyone know of a cheap place (like a hostel) to sleep over?<p>I just need a couch or bed to sleep in, and some restroom to shower in. I don&#x27;t really care about anything else -- so anything really dirt cheap would be fantastic! :-)
======
benologist
For dorms there's a nice hostel called the Adelaide Hostel near the corner of
Taylor and Geary St, it's clean and affordable. They also own a few hotels
within a block or two of their hostel with cheap but basic rooms in the $80 -
$100 range.

[http://www.adelaidehostel.com/](http://www.adelaidehostel.com/)

My friends and I stay in this hostel and hotels when we hit conferences.

------
aagha
Did you try airbnb and couchsurfing?

